# What would you offer a person who was fostering a litter for you?



## DianeS (Jan 14, 2011)

Long story short - my litter of newborn kits was abandoned by their mother, and I found someone with does who could foster them. 

Of course I've asked the person who is fostering them what I could do that would help her as much as she is currently helping me. (Checking someone else's kits to make sure they're getting nursed, using her does' milk, possibly delaying remating her does, emailing twice weekly updates to me and letting me come in to take photos once a week, and so on.) She hasn't answered yet.

So I thought I'd ask here. If you were in the same situation, what do you think would be a fair exchange? 

Don't be limited to thinking just money, either. Of course I'd pay cash, but I'd also give her one of the kits, or I'd rabbit-sit for her for a weekend, or I'd do some manual labor she doesn't have time for, or anything like that. I just have not yet raised a litter of kits from birth to weaning yet, so I don't really know just how much work is involved, and therefore I don't know what fair compensation might be.

Because I assume it matters, there are 8 of my kits involved. And because mine are Angoras and hers are Mini Lops, they are separated between three of her does. (Two of her does lost their litters, one was willing to add to her living litter.)

So any ideas or thoughts would be welcome!


----------



## txcarl1258 (Jan 14, 2011)

Find out what kind of feed they use and offer a couple of bags.  I'm sure they would appreciate it since they have to feed the moms producing milk for your babies.  Also some manual labor may come in handy as well if some help is needed.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 14, 2011)

Agree with above ... feed is always helpful!  Find out where they get supplies (TSC, etc) and give a gift card ... or to the local grocery for them and the buns.  Could have a little fun and do a spa certificate for the lady ... pamper time is always appreciated!


----------



## tortoise (Jan 14, 2011)

I vote for rabbit food!  That is what I would want!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 14, 2011)

Feed or bedding would be a great payment!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 15, 2011)

I also vote for rabbit food and a "goodie" for the person, if you bake perfect! if not maybe something like Dr Bronners Peppermint (liquid)soap or goats milk peppermint bar soap for hand washing. I LOVE the peppermint stuff to get off barn smells  from my hands.


----------



## sheaviance1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Totally love the gift certificate idea, then she could spend it on whatever she may need for her rabbitry.  I would also take you up on the pet-sitting, as it is always helpful to have someone dependable on call when you need to get away for a weekend.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Feb 20, 2011)

Photo: Brothers from A Different Mother.
These orphaned Rhinelander bucks were fostered at one day old to an
American Chinchilla litter and survived. The Rhinelanders' caretaker drove
two hours at night in the rain to get them to a foster rabbit mom.
Bless you, Melanie! These Rhinelanders are beautiful! 


I agree! A gift certificate would be great.

Have a good day!


----------

